# :givebeer: Installed Sunroof on my single cab 94 nissan truck!



## DrakesRedneck_Nissan (Feb 14, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I haven't heard of anyone doing this to anything other than vw ragtop bugs, but i was still determined! i was able to snag a sunroof from a friends 97 saturn that he was junking. i pretty much just went over with a cutting wheel.. i tore out the head board, then un bolted the sunroof, which actually only turned out to be eight bolts! i dropped it down and kept the wiring; switch, and everything except the four drain tubes which run off the corners of the glass seat... i then took my cutting wheel equiped grinder and cut around the hole in the roof about 3 inches on each side, i would later use this to make a template.... (the whole tear out proccess took about 15 minutes!)

The install was a little more dramatic...cutting a hole in your perfectly good roof ussually tends to be stressfull...
so i check my clearences... lol, and then place the roof template from the saturn on my roof, and mark it with chalk, then i cut! later realizing i would have to make some serios modifications to the sunroof and my truck, i had already taken out my vinyl cieling, i cut the front brackets out, and tthe rear, and all that was left was the front motor, and the side mounting brackets (six) i marked the holes drilled and used carriage bolts to mount it in place using nylon spacers to get the sunroof at the right seat height.i wired the motor back to the cab light, applied silicone(very heavily...lol) to the bolt heads and gaskets, and vouala, it doesn't leak and the motor runs seamlessly, orriginally i wasn't sure if the roof slid back, (thinking it just popped up) but it actually does slide up and then slides back opening 3/4 of the way! it does leak air a little, but actually despite everyones doubts, it doesn't leak water! the water drains through the DRAIN tubes! and despite having to move my rear view to mount on my windshield, and cut away 1/4" of frame roof brackets... it is actually been pretty cool addition! i used door stripping to cover the edge of the sheet metal and am plannin on putting up a new headliner, the sucky thing tho is that its mid winter here so i haven't had much practical use of it yet, but with it fully open my truck looks sick! no production truck smaller than a xtended cab has anything other than a moonroof, let alone a sunroof. i do know ford puts a moon roof in the ranger, but its a manual open and it only pops up. my sunroof takes up my entire roof.
The downside my trucks a tad bit harder to heat! and im not quite sure if it increased the value of my truck or decreased it??? well all ive heard so far is "your crazy, u just cut a hole in your roof?"
and "wow looks pretty damn sweet... does it leak?" 
lol 
im posting this now with no pics, but check in within the week and ill have added them. untill then you can see my truck doing some nasty doughnuts with a wrx sti in a parking lot
YouTube - wrx sti snow fun


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats sounds like a great mod I did ons a few decades ago in a car all manual of course


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

We need pictures!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes, pictures. Your YouTube post doesn't show the sun roof.


----------



## Humanure (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah, pictures are needed! My '93 HB has a glass sunroof which I think is aftermarket. I rarely take it out anymore, just pop it open occasionally. Speaking of VW ragtops, I happen to have one. It is a 1960 model with a factory rag in it. Driving at night is a blast. Mine is the one on the right with white top. Clicky ----> 
Hurry up with the pics!

Here is a link to Drakes vid on youtube YouTube - wrx sti snow fun
Man, I miss snow like that!


----------



## DrakesRedneck_Nissan (Feb 14, 2007)

Humanure said:


> Yeah, pictures are needed!
> Hurry up with the pics!
> 
> Here is a link to Drakes vid on youtube YouTube - wrx sti snow fun
> Man, I miss snow like that!



holy crap man that is one sweet vw! yea i really do need to get pics, recently its been to cold to really go out, we just got hit hard, but im having some taken tomm, so check in within the week and i will have some. 
P.S- the snow is fun, but the salt on the roads is brutal on the truck! and the temp. doesn't really allow me to do much work on my truck:/
~shane
def check in within this week for the pics!!:woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo: :woowoo:


----------

